# Muffler recommendations please......



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

1987 Maxima SE here......

I would like some Muffler advice and recommendations please. I want a muffler that WILL LOOK STOCK BUT GIVE ME A DEEPER TONE BUT WITH A STRAIGHT THRU DESIGN. I like the black powder coated Ractive mufflers and a one tip design should be fine. I want to stress that I want a straight thru muffler but I also don't want that whinny, Lawn mower on roids-fart can noise you see on young peoples' Civics, Hondas and the like. 

I DO NOT want any drone(interior resonance).

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I don't think there are any bolt mufflers for your car, so you have your pick of weld on muffs. I'd go with a Stainless magnaflow at the rear. You should have no droning if you leave the rest of the exhaust alone.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ray66 said:


> *1987 Maxima SE here......
> 
> I would like some Muffler advice and recommendations please. I want a muffler that WILL LOOK STOCK BUT GIVE ME A DEEPER TONE BUT WITH A STRAIGHT THRU DESIGN. I like the black powder coated Ractive mufflers and a one tip design should be fine. I want to stress that I want a straight thru muffler but I also don't want that whinny, Lawn mower on roids-fart can noise you see on young peoples' Civics, Hondas and the like.
> 
> ...


Well, since it's a V6 and NOT a Civic, it's probably not going to sound like a Civic. 4bangers are loud engines as it is. They sound like crap with a slap-on muffler.

You want to be sure that whatever you get, it has a perforated core. A lot of the 'performance' or 'racing' mufflers on the market are louvered core mufflers, causing internal restriction of the exhaust flow and cancelling out all of the favorable properties of a high-flow 'straight-through' muffler design. Take a look at the inside, and if you see little louvers sticking out from the sides it's not for you.


----------

